# Babushka now has swelling



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

At the beginning of the month, I thought Pepper got snake bit. I thought I saw where the fangs got him. This morning, Babushka started swelling. Not as bad as Pepper, thank goodness. But I can find no bite or sting on her unless it's in her mouth, which she won't let me or the vet open. She's still eating and drinking, alert, walking and interested in her surrounding, so she won't be staying overnight at the vet's. I know we have a bad fire ant population here, I wonder if she is super sensitive to them? Does anyone else's dog have a bad reaction to ant bites?
My poor baby 








Doesn't look comfortable











Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Poor, poor baby! It doesn't look so good! Hopefully it will go down soon!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh gosh. That looks painful.  Poor baby. I'd give a dose of children's Benadryl and see if that'll help. Keep us posted. xxx


----------



## Tabcat73 (May 8, 2013)

Poor baby

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Well, she's had her first dose of Lasix, a diuretic and it looks like the swelling has gone down a bit. I will probably see a bigger improvement in the morning after the second dose tonight, at least that's how it went with Pepper. She is a pain to give meds to so I crushed her Lasix and put it all on a piece of hot dog and down it went. For the liquid pain med, I have some left over mashed potatoes, I'll build a pocket, squirt it in, and make a ball for her to gobble down. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Wow! That's really scary looking! I don't know how you're staying so calm. Hope you find out what's causing it.


----------



## Tessa'smom (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh poor baby! You look just as sad as poor little pepper :-(


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

woodard2009 said:


> Wow! That's really scary looking! I don't know how you're staying so calm. Hope you find out what's causing it.


I'm so calm because I just went through this with Pepper and he was 1000 times worse. Pepper wouldn't eat, I had to force feed him and force him to drink. His swelling was much worse. He wouldn't walk and just laid in my lap for 5 days. And he made it just fine. So, Babushka's isn't that scary to me. She's eating, drinking, and walking around. Even tried to play this evening. Right now she eating my tortilla chips. Lol. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Here's Pepper's pictures. 
















And this is how he looks today









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Babushka is looking much better today. She kept me up until 3 am last night, couldn't get settled. Then woke me up at 4:30 to go pee because of the diuretic she was taking. Then the rest of the dogs woke me at the usual time to go potty, 7:30. Worth it to be this tired for my baby's wellbeing. She's doing great this morning, and looking so much better. Still swollen under her chin. 




















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

So glad the swelling has gone now,looking normal again


----------



## Chihuahuaobsession (Apr 27, 2013)

Wow it looks terrifying, glad your handling the situation. I would be careful when letting them outside, if that's what the outside looks like the insides must be much worse!! Glad they are betting better!


----------



## Tessa'smom (Mar 25, 2013)

Babushka is looking so much better! (sorry I called her Pepper in my last post) I would have been terribly frightened, so I checked back today to see how your baby was doing. Very relieved that she is looking so good!!!


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Thank you all. I'm beginning to think maybe it was a wasp. We have a wide variety of wasps here, from tiny to huge. And she wanted me to scratch it last night so bad. I think once I get a mobile home, we will park it away from the trees. Too many wild animals in there. I will plant fruit trees for a wind break and leave these trees alone. There's so much underbrush and twisted roots, anything can be living there. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

svdreamer said:


> Thank you all. I'm beginning to think maybe it was a wasp. We have a wide variety of wasps here, from tiny to huge. And she wanted me to scratch it last night so bad. I think once I get a mobile home, we will park it away from the trees. Too many wild animals in there. I will plant fruit trees for a wind break and leave these trees alone. There's so much underbrush and twisted roots, anything can be living there.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I had a 120lb shepherd rotti mix that got stung by a single bee and her face doubled in size. They had to give her IV meds etc. I think some are just more sensitive than others and it could be anything.


----------

